

Enabling Exchange account on your iOS makes the device pwned - stass
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3090996?start=0&tstart=0
Seems like a lot of people are not aware of this &quot;feature&quot;.
======
taspeotis
> Enabling Exchange account on your iOS makes the device pwned

Using Exchange ActiveSync allows the device to be remotely wiped. Don't like
it? It's _your_ iOS device. Don't use ActiveSync.

At my job, part of the process of enabling ActiveSync on a personal device is
signing a document that says you understand what "Remote Wipe" means.

If you don't sign it you'll get a company Blackberry/Android.

Honestly I consider remote wipe a very useful feature. In addition to whatever
if-it-phones-home-we'll-nuke-it-from-orbit capabilities that iCloud provides,
my own personal email is via a hosted Exchange provider and I can remote wipe
my devices through it if I want.

~~~
jlgaddis
> If you don't sign it you'll get a company Blackberry/Android.

Heh, BlackBerry was the first vendor to offer such a feature, AFAIK. It's the
primary reason my previous company rolled out the devices to the execs.

We also made it very clear that if your device was lost or stolen (or you got
shit-canned), it would be wiped as soon as possible no questions asked.

~~~
taspeotis
For completeness' sake: you'd get a company iPhone except for the fact that
Blackberry/Android devices are cheaper.

The point is to avoid the intersection of "work's phone"/"my phone", not to
avoid iOS.

